

My WakeMate: 1 year, 4 months, 12 days in the making. - pclark
http://plc.vc/post/4417166850/wakemate-review

======
citricsquid
I was going to order one of these last year but being in the UK I wouldn't
have got it, with the announcement a few days ago I backordered one and should
have it within a month I think. I look forward to this guys review of the
actual products usefulness, he has a nice writing style.

Also with regards to the icon, reminds me of something I made a while ago:
<http://i.imgur.com/8uOVh.png> for a subreddit style.

------
alexsb92
I don't know about the rest of you but I didn't expect the packaging to be any
better. Let's be honest, while the packaging will be nice to see when the
product arrives, after that one initial time it probably doesn't serve much of
a purpose. Plus this is a hardware start-up. I'm working at one and our
packaging is actually the same, except instead of the WakeMate we obviously
have our product. As far as I'm concerned I'd rather have a startup spend all
of it's time and resources into the product they are building, because that's
what will matter in the end anyway, since the first few thousand users will be
early adopters and plain geeks who won't be interested with the box anyway. I
mean it's not like the Apple I was a sexy beast or anything. When you get to
version 2.0 or get a bigger cash stash, then you switch to fancy packaging.

I also hate it when people say they rarely dreams, but that's just a pet peeve
of mine. You always do, you just don't remember it. As a matter of fact you
have multiple dreams a night. It's in fact quite great if you are able to
perform lucid dreaming, as that gives you a bit more time to think about
whatever issues you are dealing with.

------
thehodge
I'm in the UK and still waiting for mine to be available, they sent an email a
month or two back saying I could order but retracted it 10 minutes later :(

~~~
citricsquid
[http://blog.wakemate.com/2011/04/04/wakemate-is-shipping-
int...](http://blog.wakemate.com/2011/04/04/wakemate-is-shipping-
internationally/) :-D

------
ChaseB
Description from OP

"Inspecting the WakeMate bracelet, it’s nice. I have exceedingly manly wrists
thanks primarily to YouPorn and long nights of StarCraft 2, and the fit of the
bracelet is snug."

------
dawson
You do not have exceedingly manly wrists, though I agree with the rest of the
post :)

